# Morning poop color



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello all 
Lately I noticed something on my boy's droppings. as you can see in the pic the color is slightly greenish. During day his dropings normal in every way. I see the greenish color only morning so there is the greenish color only at night's poop. 
He is eating chirping playing well and all is normal. But his droppings concerns me. I want to ask opinions. 
he is eating harrisons super fine. and he is little bit fat 45 gr in the morning scale. (before go to bed he can be 51 gr  you can see him in second pic )

Thanks and advance.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What are you feeding him in addition to the pellets?
Is he getting fresh vegetables?

You are correct in that he is a bit overweight. 
Have you talked to your Avian Vet about that issue?
*
*Nutritional Diseases in Budgies//Obesity*
*VCA Article - Obesity in Birds*

*Evaluation of Bird Droppings, An Indicator of Heath*
*Are my bird's droppings normal*


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

My vet will accept a fecal sample brought in for a microscopic examination. If you're worried about the appearance of the poop a vet is your best bet! And bringing in a fecal sample isn't super expensive.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

karenblodgett3261 said:


> My vet will accept a fecal sample brought in for a microscopic examination. If you're worried about the appearance of the poop a vet is your best bet! And bringing in a fecal sample isn't super expensive.


*Yes, examination by an Avian Veterinarian is recommended anytime one is concerned about their budgie's health.
However, please keep in mind that not all members live in the U.S. 
Members in other countries may not always have access to the same resources or veterinary services that we do. *


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Yes, examination by an Avian Veterinarian is recommended anytime one is concerned about their budgie's health.
> However, please keep in mind that not all members live in the U.S.
> Members in other countries may not always have access to the same resources or veterinary services that we do. *


True! So sad that qualified vets aren't available worldwide. The vet I first brought my Vern to was a regular vet with bird experience. When I heard that he confered with an avian vet before treating him he gained my respect. I certainly appreciate the availability of qualified medical people we have in the US! 🤗


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks for your all replies. Unfortunately Faery bee right that there is no avian vets around here. Some exotic vets looks birds illnes but actually my other budgie wrong diognised so I lost him. So I dont totaly trust them. 

He is eating fresh veggies also. But before I took that photo I cut all veggies. Specially spinach. Actually his morning poops looks better by then. I think he might be got some mild flue or cold. but he could get better by himself.

He is better now still little bit greenish but better ( you can see in the pic I took just right now.) I dont know what to do with his weight because he loves eating, and if I gave him less food he refused to sleep in the end of the day and keep flying in his cage even in dark.  I try to make him fly in the house during day and encourage him to play his toys. but he is still 45gr =)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgie should only be getting 1 1/2 to 2 teaspoons of a high quality seed mix per day.

You can supplement his diet with plenty of fresh vegetables. 
I would not advise giving him fruit as it is too high in sugar content and will contribute to weight gain.
Are you providing him with pellets as well as seed?*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

His main diet is only harrisons high potancy super fine pelet food. I used to give them seeds but I read about seeds are like junk food for them so I changed his diet comletely to pelet food. He is not eating seeds since 8 months or so. I give him 1 tsp ( about 4 grams ) pelet food daily and some veggies (spinach, celery, kale, chard, etc. ) sometimes fruits he loves oranges and mandarins in winter and strawberries in summer. apples bananas etc.. But I never give him seeds actually he always like this. little bit overweight since I got him but I try to make him fly his cage nearly open all day long. He is not much toy bird he always wants to be with me on my shoulder or on my computer  
since his best friend (my other budgie gone ) he does not want to be alone in his room which is makes me so sad. And luckly I'm working home so I can be with him all day.


----------

